
Show HN: Jira-select: a tool that lets you run queries far beyond JQL - coddingtonbear
https://github.com/coddingtonbear/jira-select
======
coddingtonbear
I recently decided to scratch an itch I've been having and put together this
tool to help me (and you, accidentally), run complex Jira queries. Hopefully
others find it as useful as I do.

\- Project: [https://github.com/coddingtonbear/jira-
select](https://github.com/coddingtonbear/jira-select)

\- Docs: [http://jira-select.readthedocs.org/](http://jira-
select.readthedocs.org/)

Cheers!

